# Meet Meep (:



## candaceh (Mar 27, 2012)

So, I have spent months reading posts and gaining such valuable information about cats that I decided I would join and stop creeping around lol

I would like to introduce everyone to my child...or I mean cat: Ruger. She has been with my boyfriend and I since December 28, 2011, however she has been in our family for nearly a year. My boyfriend's brother was having mice issues at his new house so their mom got him a cat. (This is where I can explain her name...I come from a very small town in the middle of no where, everyone hunts/fishes/understands guns etc and he decided the princess little kitten needed a tough name and named her after a gun...Ruger) Well he brought her home over Christmas vacation and told us that he was not sure he wanted to keep her. At this point I was nearly jumping up and down (I had been begging my bf to get a cat since we moved in August), their mom knew how much I had been wanting a cat and suggested we take her home to see how she would like our apartment. 

I knew the second we hit the road she was never leaving us, she was so happy. (Below I have attached a picture of her on our trip home) The night we back to our apartment we made a trip to Petsmart and bought her 10 toys (really I went crazy and couldn't decide on a couple...she deserved them all :grin Over the last few months she has gotten even more toys, a scratching post, a nice cozy cat bed (that she refuses to use), the nummiest treats, and a pink harness and leash so she can go on walks. She has been living the life of royalty. 

I am looking forward to meeting everyone else's spoiled children (er, cats :grin.

Yesterday was "Dad's" 21st birthday so I have attached a picture of her joining the celebration. 

-Candace

PS...I should explain why you are meeting Meep not Ruger...whenever I get home she runs to me and "meeps" until I pick her up. So I gave the princess with a tomboy name a girlish nickname


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome! She looks like a sweetie  and she is so lucky to have a home now where she can be spoiled properly  

I have found that cat beds must be in just the right spot for a cat to use them. My last cat had a bed that he didnt touch for about 2 years. One day i was moving stuff around and put the bed on top of my dresser. My cat found it and that became his "bedtime" bed. When we would get in bed, he would come and say good night to me and then get in his bed and sleep through the night.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I got Chiquita one of those do-nut bed for Christmas and I put it on the sofa where she always sleeps and she wouldn't use it.
So I put it on my bed next to the pillow and she uses it all the time, I usually wake up in the mourning and she's sleeping there beside me.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome. Meep is has a lovely coloring. 

I also agree about the bed. its all about location. Just put it in a empty box... they will use the box.. and just maybe the bed. 8)


----------



## candaceh (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks, I'll have to try putting it in a box...I have put it in places she likes to sleep but it seems like after I put the bed there she won't sleep in that spot for a while. So feeling bad I stopped moving it so she would keep her cozy nap spots


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

no matter the name change, still looks like a very high caliber kitty.. (how did the mice fair)


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm also guilty of a name change. My cat at my parent's house was originally named Cally, but after a few nicknames that kept progressing, she became Feef. She responds to Feef now and has gone by it for a few years, so it's now her "official" name haha.


----------



## BalooBoy (Mar 28, 2012)

*So cute!*

She is adorable and has such an expressive face! There is nothing more exciting than giving a deserving animal a great home. We just adopted our cat Baloo in January and he thanks us every day!

Welcome!


----------



## blakekr (Mar 19, 2012)

How is the going for walks thing working out? I actually have a neighbor who goes for walks with his dog and cat and a glass of wine in his hand, no leashes for anyone.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

She looks very content with you guys 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## candaceh (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone 




blakekr said:


> How is the going for walks thing working out? I actually have a neighbor who goes for walks with his dog and cat and a glass of wine in his hand, no leashes for anyone.


She is not the biggest fan of the leash or harness, but we have worked into both so she got used to them. She loves sitting on our balcony and exploring there but when we went in the big open area in front of the apartment she was overwhelmed and just wanted to hide...I think we need to work into it lol


----------



## lindz2785 (Apr 8, 2012)

I love the name Meep! How cute!!


----------

